# Finally got round to posting some pics!



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Finally gotten round to posting some pics!!
Only a little casio digital camera so don't expect too much! Starting with wonders of sunny Suffolk and moving further afield.








































Aren't little toads fantastic!?!








































One of the chunkiest grass snakes I've seen, beautiful!


















Liking the warmth of my thumb!
















Gave these two a lift, the last 10m to the pond!
















Whipsnake in Cyprus, a hot day spent exploring way above sea level and noone in sight!








False widow, found on the same day.








Turkish Gecko sharing our villa in Corfu.
....more to come, now I've worked out how to do it:blush:


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

Some great Pics mate, and that Grass Snake is massive!


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Bruceyyy said:


> Some great Pics mate, and that Grass Snake is massive!


 Thanks, yeah, not the longest I've ever seen but soooo muscular and hissed like a steam train when I first caught her!


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

A few more...









Agama in Cyprus.
















A little, Kotschys gecko
















Large strange millipede in Corfu, anyone know whats it is?








Large (about 5inchs if memory serves) grass hopper/stick, boy! could he jump.








Nice scorpion in Corfu








One of the kids!!








Skink in Cyprus, not sure exactly what:blush: Maybe snake-eyed skink???








Ocellated skink, Cyprus
More later, gotta go bbq burgers! mmmmmmm.......


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Woah! Excellent herping!


----------



## chantelle (Apr 8, 2010)

love your pics :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Some ace pics there mate :no1: never seen a grass snake that big before


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Thankyou kind people, I had done a load more but something went wrong and they didn't post:devil::devil::devil:
Will have another go sometime in the week.


----------



## KTedham (Feb 11, 2009)

Amazing pics.  I love the close up of the 'chunky' grass snake's face. It's beautiful. Also love the gecko sharing your villa.

lol, the scorpion is quite deceptive. It looks large on the ground but it's tiny in your hand. 

I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Wicked photos


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

KTedham said:


> Amazing pics.  I love the close up of the 'chunky' grass snake's face. It's beautiful. Also love the gecko sharing your villa.
> 
> lol, the scorpion is quite deceptive. It looks large on the ground but it's tiny in your hand.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more.


 

Thanks, re. the scorpion_S! It's and adult on the ground and a young one in my palm 


xvickyx said:


> Wicked photos


 Gracias! (off to Spain this year, first time, wonder what I'll find:mf_dribble:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Right, try again.......








Nice mantis I found in a bin! In Corfu








Wow! Hat trick! Corfu


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Baby Balkan whip snake, what a fab little fella!


































Another Hemidactylus turcicus








Here he is again, hiding in my armpit!?!








Whipsnake close to sloughing, was more chilled than some of my own snakes when their eyes are milky!!









Male and female.....something, anybody??? Cyprus








Centipede, Cyprus








Baby Balkan green lizard, Corfu








Big ancient agama, Cyprus








Pretty little lizard in Cyprus, I.D. anyone??

And finally... weird sunburnt creature emerging from the sea, south of France


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Top one is quite like Sand Lizard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think both are of Lacerta genus


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some great shots here...

I also came across a rather large/chunky grass snake, about a month ago...I got some cool pics of it too, just been sitting on the photos:whistling2:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

My brother got a lovely picture of a grass snake, it was eating what I can only assume was regurge.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Great collection of shots! That grass snake is a beast!! All goes to show what great critters there are in the EU!!


----------



## KTedham (Feb 11, 2009)

snakewhisperer said:


> Thanks, re. the scorpion_S! It's and adult on the ground and a young one in my palm


Oops, lol. 

I like your new pics too. Very cool.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

WOW ... really cool pics  .. love thje cyprus ones ... u made me WELL excited to go now  

how easy were the snakes and lizards to catch ??? ... i would sooo wanna try and catch tht ancient agama  lol


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

some great photos there :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

spikemu said:


> WOW ... really cool pics  .. love thje cyprus ones ... u made me WELL excited to go now
> 
> how easy were the snakes and lizards to catch ??? ... i would sooo wanna try and catch tht ancient agama  lol[/QUOTE
> 
> I found the snakes in Cyprus under rocks, and there are loads of lizards but when its warm they are extremely difficult to catch and even if you can you have to be very careful not to cause any injury as they are moving very fast. I've been catching herps since I was about 11 so with over 30 years experience I usually know a)-if I can catch it b)-if I can be 100% about the safety of the animal. I,also when turning over logs rocks etc. firstly make sure I have a good grip so I can do it quikly and smoothly,in a position where I am able to pick up if I want or avoid if necessary!! then I take the animal out from under it (to ensure it isn't crushed), replace it exactly as it was and then put the animal down in front of it so they can go straight back under it . I might be preaching to the converted so to speak but I've often found logs, boards, corrugated etc. flipped over. This annoys me because the hide habitat has been temporarily destroyed. It will be used again but usually only when it has been undisturbed for several weeks.The large grass snake, I found under a piece of board on the edge of a forest, I always look under this board and usually find slow worms and common lizards, many good hides hold treasure time and time again. As for the old agama, I could have caught him but I got such a good photo of him (as if he was posing for me ) and he looked kinda regal I was honoured to have got quite close to him without him dashing off so I didn't disturb him I just walked by and he watched me.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

snakewhisperer said:


> spikemu said:
> 
> 
> > WOW ... really cool pics  .. love thje cyprus ones ... u made me WELL excited to go now
> ...


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

i wish we got wild reptile near me the only wildlife ive seen in sedgley is a badger, 2 foxes and a rat becasue of ym manky neighbours who make the garden a complete tip. ITS HORRIBLE!!

:devil:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

spikemu said:


> snakewhisperer said:
> 
> 
> > awww WOW XD ... i only manage to find slow worms around here  .... and thts extremely rarely .. down around berkshire theres like NO wildlifge of any kind ... closest we got to wild animals are chavs lol xD
> ...


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

snakewhisperer said:


> spikemu said:
> 
> 
> > Is it really THAT bad??:lol2: I know Suffolk is particularly good though. Theres a guy at work who's a twitcher and very knowledgeable on birds and recently he's seen a honey buzzard, a peregrine, a lesser kestral and a buted eagle (I think thats what he said!!! not too good on birds myself)
> ...


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

spikemu said:


> snakewhisperer said:
> 
> 
> > lol it really is .. ok we myt get a rat ...and a pidgeon from time to time lol ... but there practically same thing .. just one has wings >.< .... im moving to suffolk >.>  lol
> ...


----------

